# For Sale - 300mm Sujihiki - top of the line!



## Dave Martell (Jan 17, 2020)

*300mm Wa Sujihiki in 52100 - Summit Collection!*
*
 *

* This knife is made to our Summit Collection standards!*

To Purchase> See https://martellknives.com/collectio...oducts/300mm-wa-sujihiki-in-52100-summit-line

Model - Sujihiki


Blade Length - 300mm
Steel - 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel)
Hardness - Rc 62-63 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 45mm
Weight - 8.1oz (229.6g)
Handle Style - Wa Hybrid, rounded rectangular transitioned to octagonal
Handle Materials - Amboyna burl, ancient bog oak, nickel silver bolster/spacers, G10 spacers, & mosaic pin. Bolster - Silver soldered to blade!
Handle Dimensions - 
Front (bolster) - 17mm x 20mm 
Mid - 20mm x 25mm
Rear - 25mm x 27mm
Length - 145mm
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

The blade, 300mm in length, is convex ground, made from cryo treated 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel) hardened to Rc62-63, it's tough yet easy to sharpen.

The wa handle has been made to impress in every way!

To start with the nickel silver bolster has been soldered to the blade to make for the cleanest, toughest, and best sealed connection possible. This look is classic old world knife making, something rarely seen today, especially in the kitchen knife market.

The woods used are both stabilized, starting with ancient (4000+ yr old) bog oak and a premium amboyna burl specimen. Nickel silver and G10 spacers along with a mosaic pin were added for effect.

The handle has been shaped as a rounded rectangular up near the bolster that transitions into an octagonal shape at it's rear. It is VERY comfortable in the hand! 

The handle has been treated with 15 coats of our special oil finish.

The balance is slightly blade heavy which feels just right.

This knife will do everything you expect of a sujihiki and should excel while doing so. It is built to the highest level possible while pushing the boundaries of what we're capable of achieving.



_*Please see close up pictures for details._


Shipping *FREE* for USA

International Shipping will be charged $35 flat fee - A Paypal invoice will be sent after checkout


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 17, 2020)

Any questions at all please feel free to ask away, either here, PM, or email.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 23, 2020)

Price *DROP*! 

https://martellknives.com/collectio...oducts/300mm-wa-sujihiki-in-52100-summit-line


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2020)

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/300mm-wa-sujihiki-in-52100-summit-line


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 26, 2020)

*SOLD*


----------



## DT74 (Jan 6, 2021)

Love that profile


----------

